# Le colpe solo a me!!



## bubò (11 Luglio 2012)

te pareva, ora lui è il martire della situazione! mah


----------



## Simy (11 Luglio 2012)

bubò ha detto:


> te pareva, ora lui è il martire della situazione! mah



ti ha tradita???


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

Eh beh.


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2012)

non te la prendere, bubò(telefonate ...probabilmente è fuggito un intero reparto con il complesso di persecuzione acuto)


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

bubò ha detto:


> te pareva, ora lui è il martire della situazione! mah


nun cade' nella sua trappola pero' cambia nick che bubo' fa cagare...

ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (11 Luglio 2012)

bubò ha detto:


> te pareva, ora lui è il martire della situazione! mah



Bhè dai qualcuno deve pur essere il martire...
Questa in più è un situazione un po' delicata...


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

bubò ha detto:


> te pareva, ora lui è il martire della situazione! mah



...dire un pò di più?

Ha ragione Stermy. Bubò non si può sentire


----------



## Eliade (12 Luglio 2012)

bubò ha detto:


> te pareva, ora lui è il martire della situazione! mah


E vuoi vedere che ora sono di tebe le colpe?


----------

